# March 2012 DOTM Calendar Winners!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

All of the puppies were adorable but unfortunately we can only have so many winners. Without further ado, we have in first place, Chowder's picture of baby Rocky:










And our runners up are Mateo, Sako, and Kai:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Adorable! Can't wait to get for the calendar! 

Thanks to the mods who've been working their fingers off on this. I know how much work it is to post pictures here. Can't even imagine how much work you guys have had to do for this each month. Making polls, posting numerous threads with lots and lots of pics, tallying the votes, not to mention all of the behind the scenes work you all have done. Makes my head spin, it does! So, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It's my favorite picture of the baby, the day I brought him home and we 'rescued' each other. :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!
The puppy pictures are all so adorable!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats to you all! The pictures were all so cute and beautiful!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I had to check out who won, the puppies were all so cute!!! I'm happy to see that all of the winners were some of my favorite ones!!! Congrats to all of you!


----------

